# US Air Force Finds Runway Pothole



## Michael OLeary (7 Jan 2005)

Interesting technique:

http://regimentalrogue.com/sharefiles/0c130-Overview.jpg

http://regimentalrogue.com/sharefiles/1c130-lside.jpg

http://regimentalrogue.com/sharefiles/2c130-rside.jpg

http://regimentalrogue.com/sharefiles/3c130-back.jpg

http://regimentalrogue.com/sharefiles/4c130-farback.jpg

I have no details on the incident, hopefully all of the crew survived without any serious injuries.


----------



## casca (7 Jan 2005)

Ouch!!! there goes a perfectly good Herc to waste damm pilots breaking the airplanes again  :dontpanic: 

I hope all the crew is ok too.


----------



## Inch (7 Jan 2005)

Quoted from Sam69's post on cfpilots.ca (it wasn't him, but that's how the quote seems to read)



> Last week one of our C-23 Sherpas flew into a US operated airfield in Iraq during the day and saw there was construction equipment on the runway. Yet there was no NOTAM (notice to airmen). A trench was being dug in the runway, and it was not marked. Its a long runway and they just landed beyond the construction. They filed a safety hazard report that was immediately forwarded to our higher headquarters and to the Air Force wing based here.
> 
> Well, it seems the construction continued and still was not marked or NOTAMed or anything. A C-130 landed on the runway the night of the 29th and didn't see the construction. It wound up going through what is now a largepit on the runway.
> 
> ...




I think it's safe to say the aircrew had nothing to do with this one. All the more reason to fly helos, runways are lame.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2005)

Pics of the accident are here:

http://63.99.108.76/forums/index.php?showtopic=7609

It wasn't your ordinary Herc either......



Gw


----------

